# Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam



## MacSpinn (9. November 2017)

Hi zusammen, 
kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps geben zu Amsterdam.
Insbesondere würden mich die Parkhäuser interessieren und ob ich über 
MeeVIStoestemming jemanden mitnehmen kann.
Aber vielleicht hat noch jemand den ein oder anderen guten Tipp für mich.
Bedanke mich im voraus. 

Gruß und stramme Leine


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*



MacSpinn schrieb:


> Insbesondere würden mich die Parkhäuser interessieren und ob ich über
> MeeVIStoestemming jemanden mitnehmen kann.


MeeVIStoestemming kannst du in Anspruch nehmen, sofern du die Regeln einhältst.
- du darfst dies nur 3 mal innerhalb einen Jahres machen
- der Gast darf noch nie einen VISpas besessen oder auf MeeVIStoestemming mitgeangelt haben
- der Gast hat die selben Regeln wie du, darf allerdings keine Fische mitnehmen
- das Datum muss vorher festgelegt werden und kann nicht verändert werden

Über die Parkhäuse und die Verkehrsstituation kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich war immer nur außerhalb von Amsterdam angeln oder aber vom Boot aus.


----------



## MacSpinn (14. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Bübo (14. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Hallo,
ich habe vor 4 Jahren im Parkhaus unter dem Stadion von Ajax Amsterdam geparkt. War sehr preiswert und im Preis waren Straßenbahntickets bis in die City und zurück mit drin. Ich habe nur das System nicht verstanden. Ich glaube ich bin schwarzgefahren, weil ich nicht richtig entwertet habe.

Viele Grüße 
Bubo


----------



## zanderzone (15. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

War vor zwei Monaten noch dort!
Parkhaus am Bahnhof 55 € am Tag :-D
Beim Fahrradfahren in der Fußgängerzone erwischt 69,00 €
Fische haben nicht gut gebissen und wir haben den Arsch sowas von nass bekommen, wie es schlimmer nicht geht! Darüber hinaus war da so die Hölle los, dass es wirklich keinen Spass gemacht hat.
Wir sind dann etwas raus aus der City, das Viertel hieß Jordan, dort haben wir echt gut gefangen.. Barsch und Zander.. Sind dann am Nachmittag noch mal ausserhalb von Amsterdam gewesen und da hat es richtig gerummst.. 6 Zander und einige Bisse innerhalb einer Stunde, wir mussten leider abrechen, denn wir waren nämlich mehr als auf dei Unterhose nass!!!! :-D


----------



## MacSpinn (16. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Danke euch für eure Antworten. 
Parkplatz habe ich jetzt gefunden. Ab der fünften Stunde zahlt man den Tagespreis von 20 Euro. 
Das Wetter soll recht gut werden. Windig aber trocken.
Bin mal gespannt wie es läuft.


----------



## hanzz (16. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Berichte mal
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Ordentliche Preise zum parken-....

Ja, berichte dann mal, ob sich die Parkgebühren lohnen!!


----------



## u-see fischer (16. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ordentliche Preise zum parken-....



 Für das Stadtzentrum von Amsterdam schon fast spotbillig. Habe da schon über 50,-€/Tag bezahlt



MacSpinn schrieb:


> .......Parkplatz habe ich jetzt gefunden. Ab der fünften Stunde zahlt man den Tagespreis von 20 Euro.................




 Lass mal wissen, wo und vor allem wie nahe an am Stadtzentrum dieses Parkhaus ist.


----------



## MacSpinn (22. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Dann kommt hier mal meine Rückmeldung:
Zum angeln kann ich nur sagen das es nicht das letzte mal war das ich hin gefahren bin. Allerdings nicht wieder auf einen Samstag. Für meinen Geschmack war die Innenstadt zu voll. Zu voll? Nein! Man konnte nicht mal auf dem Gehweg überholen und mußte Angst haben überrannt zu werden wenn die Ampel rot geworden ist. 
Aber es hat Spaß gemacht und wir haben auch Fisch ans Band bekommen. Das war ja auch das wichtigste. :vik:

Zum parken: die Kosten belaufen sich auf 1 Euro pro 12 Minuten. Ab der fünften Stunde zahlt man den Tagespreis von 20 Euro. 
Hier der Link: http://apcoa-parking-heinekenplein.business.site
Man konnte sich locker von dort aus Richtung Innenstadt fischen und dann weiter zum Hafen. 
Wenn also mal jemand Lust hat hin zu fahren kann er sich gerne melden.
Ich bin dabei. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch im Dezember. 
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

was für Fische, wie viel, welche Größe - machs doch nicht so spannend ;-)))

Aber super und Danke für Rückmeldung!!


----------



## MacSpinn (23. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*


Eigentlich nicht der Rede wert. Etwa 12 Bursche alle etwa 15 bis 20 und einen Hecht 55 cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Immerhin- muss man auch erst kriegen..

Was sagten die "Zuschauer" drumrum dazu denn?


----------



## JasonP (23. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Also falls du mal nen Wochenendtrip planst, kann ich dir wärmsten den Campingplatz Zeeburg empfehlen. Da kannste sogar in nem umgebauten Bauwagen übernachten.(Da ich aus Berlin mit dem Bus komme, ist das optimal und preisgünstig, da ich kaum Klamotten mitnehmen muss)
Hast gleich ein Kanuverleih vor der Haustür und kannst mit dem kleinen und normalen VISpas den See beangeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

immer wieder geil, die Tipps her.
DANKE!


----------



## JasonP (23. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Dafür ist eine community doch da 
War vor meinem ersten Besuch auch skeptisch. Man denkt ja, nen Campingplatz mitten in Amsterdam kann ja nichts tolles sein. Aber wenn man sich die Internetseite anguckt, werden einem schnell die Zweifel genommen und in Natura ist es dann noch schöner...
Seit mehreren Jahren geht es für nen verlängertes Wochenende auf Reise


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

#6#6#6#6


----------



## zorra (23. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Rein in Zug raus ausen Zug..Bahnhof liegt am IJ-Kanal über die Strasse und angeln...läuft es nicht eine der 3 Fähren nehmen 5Min bis andere Seite..liegen auch am Bahnhof...für Leute die eine gute Zugverbindung bis Amsterdam haben eine Möglichkeit..dat ganze is dann Stress frei.
gr.zorra


----------



## MacSpinn (24. November 2017)

*AW: Streetfishing Fishing Amsterdam*

Also die Zuschauer sind schon der Hammer. Man wird schon skeptisch angesehen wen man mit der Rute dort durch die Gegend läuft. Sehr viele haben ihr Handy eh immer zur Hand und somit muß man auch immer damit rechnen fotografiert zuwenden. 
Das mit dem Zeltplatz ist ein super Tipp. Wenn ich es noch schaffe bei meinen ganzen Events und Vorhaben nächstes Jahr ein Wochenende frei zu schaufeln werde ich mir das mal ansehen. Allerdings werde ich auf mein Auto nicht verzichten können. Ich nehme mir immer vor so wenig wie möglich dabei zu haben. Aber am Ende ist der Kofferraum immer voll.


----------

